# Cow with odd lump on leg



## Mrsholstein (Jun 21, 2018)

Holstein cow has had this lump on her leg for years. When You remove it, it comes back. The vet came in and didn’t know what it was. Anyone have any ideas? Check out the picture. Thanks


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 22, 2018)

Just a guess but to me it looks like proud flesh from an old injury that was allowed to grow too large for skin to grow over it. Greetings and welcome to BYH. Glad you decided to join us. I hope the issue isn't a real "issue" for the cow. Does she seem to get around without issue? Maybe @farmerjan or @greybeard or @jhm47 or one of the other cow folks will take a look and comment. Please browse around and make yourself at home.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 22, 2018)

I was going to tag a few of our knowledgeable cattle folks but @Latestarter already beat me to it.


----------

